

Why We Need The Math Police - tokenadult
http://blogs.edweek.org/edweek/on_innovation/2013/02/why_we_need_the_math_police.html

======
marssaxman
So a bunch of people go out for a social occasion and decide to use the
payment of the bill as an opportunity to express group solidarity and mutual
support, instead of selfishly nitpicking each other to death with a bunch of
tedious arithmetic, and this is a bad thing?

